# faux cordwood?



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a small cabin I built using 14' studs (balloon framing). I just installed the Georgia Pacific reversed board and batten panels to the exterior but am really considering going with live edge lap siding for the bottom 2/3 and then installing a faux cordwood face to the top 2/3. I bought a small sawmill and I have plenty of eastern red cedar on site to do thi swith. I am thinking of cutting the cordwood part 1.5 inches thick. I would use both glue and small nails. I have read a few people tossing around the idea but wanted to see if anyone of you have done it or seen it done. If so what did you use for mortar? Have you had any issues with it staying in place?


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

Maybe you'd have to put up that stucco mesh first for the mortar to grip onto. The rounds would probably hold ok, but the mortar needs something to bite. I think that would be easier than driving small nails partway in, between the rounds.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I would love to see this project in progress just to get some ideas of my own.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Thin bits of end-on wood are going to split and check horribly (cedar more than most), something you might already know if you have ever made a bowl on a lathe. They also would be a lovely place for insects and spiders to nest.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

You just described exactly what I did on the inside of my basement. The cedar didn't split or anything 'cause I put polyurethane on it I guess.I'ts been up probably 10 years or more now without issue.I put it on wallboard with liquid nail and found it wouldn't hold so had to drill a small hole and use a finish nail to hold it in place until the glue dried.I just used wallboard mud around it and came out fine.The wall is 8x33 with 2 - 6' sliding doors.The cedar ranges from 2" to 6". Looks great. I'm glad I did it.

I also plan on doing it on the outside.This is a poured 12 wall and I was going to use plywood as a base and glue the cedar to it leaving out spacing for anchor bolts,drill it and anchor it to the wall then come back and add the cedar rounds over the bolt heads.I have a covered deck above this wall so am not concerned about it weathering.I think get the coloring on the plywood first then the rounds,anchor it then use exterior poly should do the job.


Wade


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

Wouldn't you put the faux cordwood on the bottom?


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

irondale said:


> Wouldn't you put the faux cordwood on the bottom?


If it wasn't faux then yes it would be on the bottom. I just think the cedar siding will hold up to the weather better and the eaves will shed more water from the faux cordwood. Plus, from a rendering, I think it looks better on the top 2/3. Thanks for the tips guys. I have several other projects to do first, but I do think I am going to save some of the larger cedar limbs and start cutting and saving cedar "slices" for the siding.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Volleypc- One thing I forgot to mention is the color of the cedar may not be to your liking. Mine is very ,very dark because of the end grain. You might want to try out finishes and look at them for a while after they dry to see if you're going to get what you want.


Wade


----------

